# Lidl pliers



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

OK stop laughing at the back!

Went to Lidl today, and they have some long nose pliers in. Came in yesterday I think. Quite long thin jaws.Smooth, with no cutter.

They're £2.49

Could be useful?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Every Lidl bit helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Usual Pliers tests - - Close the jaws and hold them up to the light, see how good they look, can you see daylight through them, are they properly matched if serrated?

At the price of a tub of butter, how wrong can they be?


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

mel said:


> Usual Pliers tests - - Close the jaws and hold them up to the light, see how good they look, can you see daylight through them, are they properly matched if serrated?
> 
> At the price of a tub of butter, how wrong can they be?


 Should have said I did this. They were a bit variable. The set I bought were OK, but some were showing a hair line of light. A bit of a judicious "set" and a bit of dressing would probably put them right. No serrations, which is why I posted about them here.

Very little "wobble" in the joint as well.

You can have 2 pairs for four quid! They have other types as well. Cutters, and serrated snipe nosed pliers.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I have bought loads of tools from Aldi and Lidl and had no issues, my Lidl cordless drill outlasted my Makita ones!

The Lidl drill is still on it's first battery, the Makita ones are on their third set!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought a cordless multigrinder (dremel) from Lidles some 3 years ago that I use for polishing etc. Brilliant. and still going strong.

Will look out for the pliers.


----------



## MOK (Jul 17, 2017)

Some stuff is really very good. Just not many bells or whistles.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I bought some of their Korean meatballs. They were the dogs bollocks. No, really, they were the dogs bollocks....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought the digital vernier calipers recently. They measure down to hundredths of a mm and come is a moulded case for a tenner. Great!

Plus Lidl also now do own brand islay malt whiskey for £17.50.

Try not to combine both purchases though, as accuracy could be affected


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Scott, you getting stingy and depth measuring the Islay Malt?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, he really should measure the malt with the aldi calipers, I have a set and they extend to... 15.43cm.. Just .. JUST enough for a single. :thumbs_up:


----------

